# federal or california egr valve?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Why spend the Extra $ for something not needed?

Are you planning a LONG road trip to Califruity anytime in the future?

If not I would only try to pass the Jersey regulations.


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If the connections are the same get the cheaper one. But if it requires fabrication or replumbing just pay for the direct replacement Cali part. That one may be covered to prevent tampering? Although I am not sure about that since the PCM should also detect tampering as a malfunction.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Look on the engine sicker under the hood. It will say calif emission or federal. Get the valve it calls for.:vs_cool:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My understanding is that the 96 4.9l used the DPFE system to meet calif emissions, the Federal emissions did not.

Here is a write up and simple schematic of the DPFE system.
https://ricksfreeautorepairadvice.com/ford-dpfe-sensor-and-egr-system/

Note the 2 pressure take off points on the EGR tube, and the oriface inside.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

In nj, but california emission standard and the truck is too. Was hoping someone tried the federal egr valve. It is just a valve controlled by vacuum, and hoped the computer wouldn't notice. I can understand that catalytic converter may have more chemicals inside (just guessing) or such for CA standards, but can't make a guess on why CA egr valve. It looks like CA parts have longer warranty but egr valve?


Someone did make a note 2012, that rockauto may answer something like this and emailed them, but more heads better.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> but can't make a guess on why CA egr valve.


The EGR valve is there to reduce emissions. It does this by rerouting some of the exhaust gases coming from the engine back into the combustion chambers in the engine. This has the effect of reducing the temperatures within the combustion chambers.

When the air/fuel mixture in an engine is burnt at a very high temperature, greenhouse gases such as nitrous oxide tend to be produced. By reducing the combustion temperatures through the use of the EGR valve, the NOx/other gases are reduced significantly.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not denoucing egr system and its uses. My question is why the cost difference between fed and CA valves, when its function, on its own, is simple and, I think (I'm not sure of this) opening and closing of the valve is done by other parts. The valve itself has no sensor or solenoid. This truck also has a DPFE sensor and one of those EGR tube with 2 smaller tubes coming off. Far as I can tell, only year and only engine size with this kind of tube and nowhere can be found (no part pick places around me) or made.:smile::smile: I should have went for power, 5.0 v8, than exactly what I needed at the time.:smile:


Anyway, thanks for all discussions. I'm getting a better idea of this truck.


BTW, I haven't looked at the valve that closely. I need to check if it's got some electrical plug and/or place in the pcm harness pins. Again, it is still working as far as I know. I just read that it is a replacement item with time. EGR shows up in the obd2 reader I have, but I don't know what that means. Solenoid, DPFE, 2nd air, oxygen, or what? I don't think the valve itself communicates to the computer.


It was a surprise to see there is zero discussion on this subject.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

We don't have your vehicle to see this for ourselves. I have had EGR trouble on a vehicle only once but it was a 1994 Chevy S10 which had an OBD1 PCM. IIRC it was vacuum operated and I don't recall exactly how it was controlled. The thing would stick open so the truck would hardly idle without stalling. I fabricated a piece of metal like a gasket with no holes to block it so the truck would run until I had time to replace the part. It made no noticeable difference in performance and mileage.

You could try googling for the emissions circuit diagram to see how it is controlled. And a lot of this information should be on the sticker under the hood.



carpdad said:


> It was a surprise to see there is zero discussion on this subject.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks all for info. I just want to throw a part at it.:smile: Mainly because it is maintenance part with time. I already have some articles about egr system but will read more. DPFE seems to be the main sensor but the original seems to be problematic too. There is one discussion about new and improved DPFE from the dealers.
For now, egr shows as not ready on my reader. But I passed the inspection. I also need to fix this, hook or crook.:smile:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Forgot i asked here too, so late closure. Bought fed valve from amazon and compared to cali valve and it turns out there is a difference. It has a hole which goes to the throttle body and cali valve has a bigger hole. Forget now but if fed valve is half inch, cali valve is like 5/8. I don't know if dpfe sensor will pick up on this difference. Maybe it does. DPFE tubes inside diameter is less than 1/4" although outside looks substantial. Was able to return in time and chose to keep using the original.


----------

